# Next S6 ?



## Mr Balsen (Mar 15, 2008)

Picture shoot yesterday near Audi factory at Ingolstadt:









Driver tried to escaped but I was driving my Audi RS6....
Frederic


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Next S6 ? (Mr Balsen)*

Probably not, the body is the older C6 pre facelift car. And the widebody kit just looks ridiculous.


----------



## b5bel (Sep 26, 2001)

yuk...lol


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kemer1* »_Probably not, the body is the older C6 pre facelift car. And the widebody kit just looks ridiculous. 


That's exactly why I would think it actually is a pre production prototype. Those body flares still just barely cover the wheels, as wide as they are. Probably next generation A6 (or some other model) powertrain on the current chassis, made to look as close to unassuming as possible.
Or.. some guy wanted to take a bone stock A6, widen the track, put on 20 inch Q7 wheels, and wedge a quad exhaust underneath with a flat black custom exhaust cutout. Which would be VERY weird.


----------



## Kemer1 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MylesPH1)*

Plus the tow hitch is a funny addition to the car... So who knows, maybe a powerplant mule.


----------

